# Gospel-Driven Life Conference, 1-2 Feb 2008



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 29, 2007)

Featuring Horton, Sproul, Godfrey, and Clark in Jacksonville, FL.

Info here.

rsc


----------



## ReformationArt (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah, that sounds great! I appreciate the play on words. I've been saying to folks around here that Sea World could really capitalize on Warren's general popularity by starting a "porpoise driven life" program for marine biology!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 30, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Featuring Horton, Sproul, Godfrey, and Clark in Jacksonville, FL.
> 
> Info here.
> 
> rsc



Are you sure you don't mean "Purpose Driven Life" ??


----------

